# Welche deutsche Schlagersängerin hat den meisten Sex-Appeal?



## superfan2000 (7 Okt. 2013)

Andrea Berg

Helene Fischer

Andrea Jürgens

Michelle


----------



## superfan2000 (7 Okt. 2013)

Ich finde die super süße Schlagersängerin Andrea Jürgens einfach klasse.
Sie hat eine himmlisch süße Stimme und eine tolle Ausstrahlung.
Ich liebe diese Frau.


----------



## Harry1982 (7 Okt. 2013)

Ganz klar Helene


----------



## Chamser81 (8 Okt. 2013)

Die beiden Andrea`s gefallen mir gar nicht. Helene ist zwar sehr hübsch hat aber in meinen Augen kaum Sex-Appeal. Da bleibt nur die Michelle und Ja die ist wirklich geil!


----------



## FCB_Cena (10 Okt. 2013)

Ist doch sonnenklar...


----------



## hoppel (11 Okt. 2013)

Was ne Frage - HELENE


----------



## buchey (8 März 2014)

An den Stern Helene Fischer kommt kaum eine ran


----------



## Brian (8 März 2014)

Mein Favorit ganz klar Helene Fischer :thumbup:


----------



## weazel32 (8 März 2014)

hofmann sister´s & helene fischer


----------



## begoodtonite (22 März 2014)

die Ina Colada ist auch ziemlich heiß


----------



## mcross93 (30 März 2014)

Helene Fischer

Michelle


----------



## Death Row (1 Apr. 2014)

Beatrice Egli


----------



## Dr. Hammer (4 Nov. 2014)

Helene Fischer.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (8 Nov. 2014)

Egli, Fischer, Katzmarek fallen mir sontan ein.


----------



## Mr. Alba (2 Mai 2015)

Helene Fischer


----------



## congo64 (2 Mai 2015)

Helene Fischer


----------



## toerfer (13 Mai 2015)

na die berg älter erfahrender super sexxxxi


----------



## superfan2000 (8 Juni 2018)

Die bildhübsche Tochter von der lieben Michelle wird die geilste deutsche Schlagersängerin werden. Sie hat alles wovon Männer träumen. Die Marie Reim wird alle anderen Sängerinnen in den Schatten stellen. Die Marie hat mehr Sex-Appeal als alle 4 zusammen.


----------



## Younuzon (30 Sep. 2019)

Helene natürlich


----------



## Death Row (27 Okt. 2019)

Vanessa Mai
Helene Fischer
Melissa Naschenweng
Franziska Wiese


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Okt. 2019)

Death Row schrieb:


> Vanessa Mai
> Melissa Naschenweng



Dafür  :drip:


----------



## Dilbert (12 Feb. 2020)

Klare Sache: Andrea Berg.


----------



## bartmann (15 Feb. 2020)

Vanessa Mai


----------



## Death Row (15 Feb. 2020)

Ich möchte noch *Marina Marx* in den Raum werfen


----------



## Brian (15 Feb. 2020)

Da mein Liebling *Beatrice Egli *hier nicht bei ist stimme ich für Helene Fischer :thumbup:


----------



## Nylonalex786 (27 Sep. 2021)

Für mich keine der genannten. 

Den meisten Sexappeal im deutschsprachigen Raum hat für mich Beatrice Egli.


----------

